# Ww1 Pocket Watch Date



## thomopac (Jan 17, 2007)

Anyone help me with date of this watch. http://s138.photobucket.com/albums/q247/thomopac


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

It looks very similar to mine below, which is dated in Ziggy W's book on mil watches at 1914. I hope that helps - try a Google -


----------



## thomopac (Jan 17, 2007)

Thats how i want mine to look when its done.


----------



## thomopac (Jan 17, 2007)

thomopac said:


> Thats how i want mine to look when its done.


All done like new and keeps good time.


----------

